# leave gap between concrete pavers?



## bdclayton76 (Jun 9, 2015)

I am about to install my pavers this weekend and I am wondering if I should install the unilock Brussels blocks firmly against each other or leave a 1/8 gap as unilock recommends. The blocks do not have the little spacer bumps on the sides.

Two people have told me not to leave the gap. It definitely would be easier to install them without the gap. Does anybody know why unilock suggests the 1/8 gap? I am very hesitant ignore their recommendation. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.

If it matters we are installing over a 6 inch gravel base and 1 inch of sand (typical base).


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Most real pavers have spacers cast into them to allow a very small, controlled gap to get the right amount of fine sand from above and coarser sand from below into the gap as the pavers are vibrated in place. The are made to precise dimensions and not like "Belgian" or "Brussels". The sand is necessary for strength and stability - a filled joint is better than an open or partially filled joint.

The traditional method for the older irregular pavers was to set on some sand a pound with a mallet.

Most major paver systems recommend a controlled joint thickness that can be guaranteed to be filled for interlock.

Are you using 60mm, 80mm or 100m pavers? The added thickness controls the structural capacity of the joints.

Dick


----------



## bdclayton76 (Jun 9, 2015)

Also, this is for patio ( not driveway) if that matters...


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

For just a patio, you do not need precision and tight joints is the gravel base in compacted and you have the traditional 1" sand setting bed. - Don't worry if you follow the manufacturers suggestions for a patio.

There is a wide range of generic Belgian/Brussels stones. - It is a generic type and every merchandiser uses their selected units. Some are just manufactured and shipped, while others may the antiqued, tumbled or abraded. It is better to fill the joints with fine sand before the foot traffic drags in dirt and seeds drift in.

Dick


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Will drainage become an issue.?


----------



## bdclayton76 (Jun 9, 2015)

Ron,

That wad also a concern/question that I have and may be a good reason to just put the joints.


----------

